# Coca-cola Christmas Truck tour.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This is the route with stops to see the coca-cola truck.

https://www.happiness.coca-cola.com/uk/en/coca-cola/coca-cola-christmas-truck-tour-map-2015/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You need to get out more mate > >


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Something I will certainly be sure to avoid !!!

Andy


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Still....keeps the dentists in business!


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

That fat bloke in a red suit parked it up on the Maes last year, even drew the curtains went to bed and caused gridlock in town,
and he didn't even get a parking ticket,
glad he's not here this year,
:grin2::grin2:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Last year it visited Broughton Retail Park, just outside Chester. Traffic chaos ensued with many drivers stuck for hours in traffic jams around the area. It took some cars four hours to get out of the retail park. This year it's going into Chester City centre, next Thursday 3rd Dec and several roads in the city will be closed. Definitely a place to avoid.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You lot are such a miserable lot of so and so's. the kids love it and Christmas is Children's time, one was born on Christmas day, in case you have forgotten.

cabby

*MERRY CHRISTMAS*


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Is that what its about??
and there's me thinking it was all about spending money,
my grandkids love me,,,,,
Misty


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Absolute rubbish

Why should we love a coca cola wagon ?

No lets go for Christmas trees

Fairy lights

Coko cola

Don't think so

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Blimey, you lot, I know it is an advertising gimmick, but at least they are trying to put a bit of festive spirit on, not just making adverts so that the masses can say whose advert is best, or that there are other firms putting on a display for free, I am discounting the local shops of course. Yes go and get ripped off for a lovely tree.If you paid less the difference could well buy a Christmas dinner for those the Salvation Army and others supply for those in need.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Cabby. Ill take Mrs D to see it at Ripon. Should keep her quiet for an hour or two.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of Coke, I think I'll wait for the arrival of the alternative....


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

HOORAY.

I missed it. It was at the Gateshead Metrocentre today 12.00 - 20.00 hours. :laugh:

I thought the traffic was worse than usual today. :frown2:


----------

